# Are you happy with the iPad you picked?



## meljackson (Nov 19, 2008)

I went with the 16 gb wifi because our area doesn't have 3G and my iPhone only even gets edge in some parts of town so my choice was pretty easy. I stream most of my music and videos thru my MacBook so the only thing really stored on the device are books and apps which means I'm not yet using half. I'm very happy with my choice but if 3G comes to this area someday I know I'm going to want to upgrade. How do you all feel?

Melissa


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

I haven't had it long enough to decide.  LOL

Seriously though, I picked the same one you did for very specific reasons:

No 3G because I don't want to get in the habit of carrying it everywhere outside the house.  That's what the iPhone is for.  I already carry way too much with me, and the phone is more than adequate still to fill that niche.

Smallest memory capacity because I don't watch movies, and again, music is on my iPhone--still haven't filled that to capacity either.  My 300+ ebooks are on the Kindle, where they belong.  

Next year's model (or the one after that, or whatever) is likely to be too good to pass up, and I didn't want to sink any more $$$ into paying what I call the "cutting edge users' tax"--the extra we pay as first gen users to have the latest and greatest.  iPhones have dropped significantly since we bought ours; so, of course, have Kindles.  Heck, I don't spend $4k to pick up a Mac anymore either.  I just didn't want to spend extra on things I'd never use.

Really, the reasons you stated for buying the model you did make sense, unless you already know 3G is coming to your area in the next few months.  Yes, you may want to upgrade later, but that's just part of life.


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2010)

right now me not using it but it is v trust able devise all features are just like iphone but in advance mod


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Since I carry a smart phone with a mandatory internet plan, getting a wifi ipad was a nobrainer. No reason to pay for a 3G ipad.

I've occasionally thought I should have got 16 gig rather than 64 gig and saved $200, but I think I'll be glad of the capacity in the long run.


----------



## akpak (Mar 5, 2009)

I got the WiFi version, 32GB and still think I made the right choice. Same reasons above: I already have an iPhone when I need "internet anywhere." I got 32 instead of 16 because I *did* want to load a ton of video on it. All my music is on the iPhone heh.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm extremely happy with the one I got.  I may replace it with the 3G version to run credit cards at shows.  Still mulling that over.  I don't do that many shows and it would have to be easier than what I do now.

Betsy


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

I went with the 3G. I use an iPod Touch, but I don't have an iPhone. I'm not without wifi access often to warrant $40 per month. I figure the 40 per month savings will pay for the iPad in a year or two. I will probably need the 3G one or two months a year.


----------



## arshield (Nov 17, 2008)

I got a 32 GB (might have been ok with 16 GB because most of the storage use is music right now).  Wifi only because I have a hotstop to use with my netbook already.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Absolutely happy. I am _unhappy_ with whoever recommended Solitaire City.  It is keeping me awake much too late at night.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

pidgeon92 said:


> Absolutely happy. I am _unhappy_ with whoever recommended Solitaire City.  It is keeping me awake much too late at night.


It's addictive isn't it?


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

I'm really happy with what I got also; I don't have an iPhone, so was very happy to be able to get this in 3G; I usually travel a lot, which is another reason I got the 3G, but I haven't travelled much since I got it; I think I'll be even happier to have the 3G in the future when I do travel.
I haven't used much of my memory yet either, but I'm still glad I got the one I did.
Now I'm off to check out Solitaire City.


----------



## lynninva (Feb 7, 2009)

I'm happy with my choice also:  32gb 3G.  I haven't actually tried out the 3G yet, but we vacation some places that don't have wi-fi in the house, including my parents.  I was going through internet withdrawal when we visited in March.  I think the 3G will also be good in the car on trips.  I don't have an iphone either, so I like the idea of available, portable, internet.  

I think the mid-range storage capacity is fine also.  I want to have some pictures, video, and music on the ipad, but I mainly plan to use it for apps & surfing the web.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> It's addictive isn't it?


I bet it was you. You are a bad, bad person.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

pidgeon92 said:


> I bet it was you. You are a bad, bad person.


Probably was. 

I have everyone in my house addicted to it too. Even the little ones.


----------



## meljackson (Nov 19, 2008)

Uh oh 

I love solitaire...going to check it out. 

Melissa


----------



## meljackson (Nov 19, 2008)

Did you guys get classic or deluxe?


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

meljackson said:


> Did you guys get classic or deluxe?


I have the Deluxe version. I've had it for awhile, so I don't remember what the differences were.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Does it have more than one kind of solitaire in it; it's not mentioned in the description, or at least I didn't see it glancing through.

Betsy


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Does it have more than one kind of solitaire in it; it's not mentioned in the description, or at least I didn't see it glancing through.
> 
> Betsy


The deluxe version has 15 different kinds and each one has several different "rules".


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

OK, I see now--I keep forgetting to click on the "more" to see the rest of the description.

Betsy


----------



## meljackson (Nov 19, 2008)

Classic only has 6 I think it said. I'm going with deluxe but waiting until tomorrow lol. I got to bed way too late last night. 

Melissa


----------



## planet_janet (Feb 23, 2010)

I'm very happy with the iPad I chose (32GB wi-fi).  My main intent has always been to use the iPad at home, so 3G wasn't a criteria for me.  I have an iPhone that I can use for email/surfing when away from home (although the iPhone screen is too small for me for comfortable web surfing, so I don't do a lot of surfing on it).  As for storage, 64gig seemed like too much for my needs, and 16GB seemed like it might not be enough--so I went for the mid-storage option, and it's worked great for me.


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

I have the 64gb 3G and couldn't be happier. I use the limited access, but may switch to unlimited - unsure. I also have a mandatory Internet plan with my BlackBerry. I use a Kindle 2, and an iPod Touch. Carry then all. Well, not true, I don't carry both the Kindle and iPad. One or the other.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

I'm thrilled with my 64 gig 3G model. I've used the 3G extensively since I got it. Very happy I went with unlimited plan since I'm already over 500 MB in less than 2 weeks. Using the GPS with the larger screen is wonderful for navigation so I am sure I will be carrying it more than I originally thought.


----------



## Nanbelle12 (Jan 22, 2010)

I have the 32GB, 3G. I do not have an Iphone or other media phone and have poor internet service.
I am using my 3G on a regular basis. My plans are to cancel my home internet next montanted go to a wifi spot when I need to,update something that I cannot do on 3G. I do not foe see having to go more than once a week, probally less.
I did take a trip and used the wifi in hotel just to see how it worked.
So far I am happy with my choice.


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

64gb 3G here and still happy.  It is more than half full so I picked the right size.  I use the 3G feature all the time so glad I got it.  I was paying $20 a month for tmobile hotspot, so for an extra $10 I can connect anywhere, such da deal.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

The one that I'm buying from my daughter is a 16 GB WiFi. I'm such a nerd that I keep asking myself if I shouldn't just get a 64GB WiFi/3G one, but I guess I can always sell the smaller one if I'm dissatisfied. (Somehow, I think I'll be able to live with it just fine.   )  It seems a bit silly for me to spend the extra money when I have an iPhone 3GS and my Kindle with me all of the time. It's not as if AT&T can't exist without even more of my money every month.  I live in the boondocks, and only get the Edge network (in fact, I have to drive over 40 miles to be able to get the 3G network. I think I've just rationalized my decision to save money and buy Megan's iPad.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

I am very happy with my 64Gb Wifi model. I think if I could do it over I would have gotten the 32GB model, but I also think it's too soon to tell how much data storage I'll need. I am finding, though, that I'm not missing the 3G as much as I would have thought. I use my iPad mostly at home, when I'm out there's often wifi available (at the kids' school, at dance lessons, at guitar lessons, and many other places).


----------



## Joe Paul Jr. (Feb 12, 2009)

I bought the 64 Gb/3G version.  After buying it, I waited a few days to see if I would actually NEED a 3G plan before signing on for one.  I saw that I WOULD need it, as home seemed to be the only place where there was free, unlocked WiFi to latch onto.  But I only signed onto the $14.95 per month plan; I want to see if that'll be enough to give me internet whenever I need it outside of home.  Also, I hope I'm right in assuming that the iPad will always try to find WiFi first before using up my 3G allotment!

On the memory front, I have no idea if I'm really going need all that 64 Gb storage capability.  I HAVE watched movies on the iPad, but through the (quite wonderful) Netflix app.  That method doesn't use up my memory, does it?  After all, I'm not actually downloading and storing a movie when I watch it on the Netflix app, right?

Sorry for all the questions... I'm still very wet behind the ears, as this is my first Apple product.  But I'm really loving this device.  But just so you know: I'm still using and enjoying my Kindle.  It's elegant simplicity will always be attractive to me.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Streaming from Netflix will not take up any permanent storage space on your iPad. As for needing all 64GB, you will probably never fill it up, but having more open space is better than running out.


----------



## Joe Paul Jr. (Feb 12, 2009)

Thanks, Pidgeon.  

I've been trying out my new 3G connection, and it works well enough.  The problem is, it's not as lightning fast as my WiFi connection at home, so the iPad isn't as fun to show off when I'm out and about (watching a screen load a photo isn't very glitzy and entertaining).  Maybe if I'm in a Borders sucking up its free WiFi, things will move as fast as they do at home.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

3G is definitely not as fast as wifi, but it is a lot quicker than Edge is/was on the iPhone. Hopefully AT&T will continue to upgrade their network across the US, and things will improve.


----------



## Eeyore (Jul 16, 2009)

Joe Paul Jr. said:


> Also, I hope I'm right in assuming that the iPad will always try to find WiFi first before using up my 3G allotment!
> 
> On the memory front, I have no idea if I'm really going need all that 64 Gb storage capability.


Joe Paul Jr., I believe the default on the iPad is to always latch on to the 3G signal first, even if a Wifi signal is available. What you may want to do is go into "Settings" and turn the 3G OFF when you are at home. If you are out and about, then you can go in and turn the 3G back on if there is no Wifi available. Or, you can go into "Settings" and enable the Airplane Mode, which will turn off the 3G but turn on the Wifi receiver. I prefer doing the latter because it is less confusing.

I purchased the 64GB model also. I only have about 18GB filled so far but there are times when I will download a couple of movies or TV show series. I am a firm believer of having too much memory. Unfortunately, there is no way to put in more memory chips in an iPad if you have need for it. By the end of the year, we will probably see more apps that look even better on the iPad and will use even more memory in order to execute its code.

And 3G will never be as fast as a cable Wifi with a good router. Think of 3G as a two lane road and Wifi as a Freeway. You can only push out so much traffic (data) on a two lane road.

Best Wishes!


----------



## Joe Paul Jr. (Feb 12, 2009)

Thanks, Eeyore!  I will DEFINITELY go into my settings and look into the 3G issues you outlined!  My WiFi is very good at home, so it would be a shame if it was ignored in favor of the not-as-good-but-more-costly 3G.


----------



## DawnOfChaos (Nov 12, 2008)

I have a 32gb and a 64gb on order, both wi-fi.  The Apple store guy said to ignore the email of the one I don't want, since there is no obligation to purchase if you ordered one.

I'm completely unfamiliar with the amounts of apps, movies and music I can store on it per gb.  So I have five days to investigate it before they come in.


----------



## yogini2 (Oct 27, 2008)

I bought the 32gb WiFi the first day they were on sale.  If I were to do it all over again, I would have bought the 3G model, stay with 32 gb.  I did not realize how many uses it would have and be so much more functional with 3G.


----------



## Cindergayle (Mar 15, 2009)

I got the 64gb wi fi model. I really love it. I wanted enough room to do pictures on it. I have been busy loading it with apps.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I know I'm a software packrat, so I knew I needed the 64GB version...  I might get a 3G version eventually as they have some really good point of sale apps I can use.

Betsy


----------



## tdmsu (Feb 5, 2010)

I am happy with mine. I chose wifi only to avoid data fees. They are hard to get here still. Most places had only 64gig 3G models. One Apple store said on the phone that they had plenty of 32 gig wifi, but when I got there 30 minutes later, they were selling the last one. 
So, I called around and found a 64gig wifi at Buy More  . It was more than I planned to spend, but I expect to keep it for years and resist the next 2 upgrades. I'm still using my 3G iPhone to practice resistance!


----------

